# RCI is only extended to HGVC as a "courtesy"!



## OnMedic (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW... I just had an RCI counsellor tell me that I do not pay a member fee to RCI, I am not an RCI member (which is kind of 1/2 true) and that I am only receiving exchage privilages as a "courtesy".

Is the annual club fee not advertised as inclusive of RCI access, making me at least an associate member in some sort of way? I was just shocked to hear the perception from RCI of HGVC and it's members. My wishes of II affiliation are even stronger now!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 28, 2008)

OnMedic said:


> WOW... I just had an RCI counsellor tell me that I do not pay a member fee to RCI, I am not an RCI member...
> Is the annual club fee not advertised as inclusive of RCI access, making me at least an associate member in some sort of way?



HGVC members have no individual standing with RCI.  Our access to RCI properties depends entirely on HGVC's arrangment with RCI.  Its up to HGVC to engineer bookings on behalf of us, the little people.  Its like HGVC is the "owner" who has tons of units to exchange, and we're HGVC's step-kids.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 28, 2008)

No doubt, and this RCI counselor made it feel exactly like that! Maybe time to go back to SFX or find an affiliate that exchanges with II.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 28, 2008)

HGVC has two major drawbacks.

1. A lack of HGVC built timeshares in a variety of locations.

2. A HGVC owned membership with RCI.
2a: It's RCI
2b: You don't even really have a membership. You're tagging along (and paying for) HGVC's corporate membership. 

If HGVC had more options for places to travel with HGVC built and managed resorts and if they were with I.I., I'd own more HGVC points and probably would never have bought our 3 bedroom Marriott Grand Chateau unit. For that matter, HGVC may have been the ONLY timeshare we owned. But, alas, I don't have control of my exchange company accoung, the account is through RCI rather than I.I., and HGVC only seems to want to build where they KNOW they can sell, Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii.


----------



## jhm40cu (Feb 5, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> HGVC members have no individual standing with RCI.  Our access to RCI properties depends entirely on HGVC's arrangment with RCI.  Its up to HGVC to engineer bookings on behalf of us, the little people.  Its like HGVC is the "owner" who has tons of units to exchange, and we're HGVC's step-kids.



Does this mean HGVC owners don't even get Last Call or Extra Vacations offers from RCI?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 5, 2009)

OnMedic said:


> WOW... I just had an RCI counselor tell me that I do not pay a member fee to RCI, I am not an RCI member (which is kind of 1/2 true) and that I am only receiving exchange privileges as a "courtesy".


That is why you are not allowed to talk directly with the RCI counselors.  You aren't an individual member of RCI, HGVC is.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2009)

[Note: Part of this reply (below) is INCORRECT!!!   I've struck it out but am leaving it so that the continuity of the thread remains consistent]

I'm a little concerned and want to clarify if the OP got that from an RCI counseler or an RCI specialist within HGVC?

If it was an RCI employee then I'm surprised they even spoke with the OP.   

If it was from an HGVC RCI Specialist, something should be said to a supervisor at HGVC.  I've never been treated with anything but respect and courtesy when dealing with those in the HGVC call center.

HGVC members do not have access to the RCI system in the traditional way "RCI members" do.   So "Extra Vacations" and "Last Calls" are not part of the HGVC member's experience. 

HOWEVER the HGVC call center RCI Specialist have been known to "work" the RCI system and on one occassion I had one take inventory from the RCI rental side and get some days we needed from it which we paid for with HGVC points.   I feel that I pay a premium for HGVC (vs: my non-HGVC, weeks) and that having someone working on your behalf at HGVC is a perk.

Still, I do have access to both systems (HGVC & RCI) through my various weeks which combined make for quite a bit of options...provided I plan.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 5, 2009)

*NOTE: This is an old thread that got bumped*

HGVC members don't have online access to RCI however RCI's Extra Vacations getaway and Last Call vacations are available to HGVC members.

It's normally advertised in the HGVC Grand Times Magazine - for example see page 18 https://www.hgvclub.com/images2/GrandTimes/pdf/GT_English_Spring_2008.pdf


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2009)

You are absolutely right...I am wrong.  

That will teach me to read the things HGVC sends us more carefully.   

Thank you for that!!!!


----------



## ricoba (Feb 5, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what Extra Vacations & Last Call are?

I have heard these terms over the years and I think I understand them, but I'd like a definitive answer/explanation.

Thanks


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2009)

As I understand it, Extra Vacations are name RCI puts on it's vacation rental biz.   An example of EV's can be found recently here on TUG http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90616

Last Call is similar to HGVC's Open Season...inventory weeks which have not been claimed available for rental at discounted rates.  A search a few minutes ago with my RCI Points account, for Pacific Coast and Nevada yielded some weeks in Reno, Vegas & Manson, WA (?)   Weekly rentals on this search ran from $199 - $249 for the week, with dates as far out as 3/22/09. 

Grandview in Vegas has a continuous string of 1 Bdrm's availalbe for $219.   The new Summer Bay Desert Club has a week starting 3/1 & another at 3/22 also for $219.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 5, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> A search a few minutes ago with my RCI Points account, for Pacific Coast and Nevada yielded some weeks in Reno, Vegas & Manson, WA (?)


Manson is another name for Lake Chelan. A very popular summer vacation spot in central washington.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 5, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> As I understand it, Extra Vacations are name RCI puts on it's vacation rental biz.   An example of EV's can be found recently here on TUG http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90616
> 
> Last Call is similar to HGVC's Open Season...inventory weeks which have not been claimed available for rental at discounted rates.  A search a few minutes ago with my RCI Points account, for Pacific Coast and Nevada yielded some weeks in Reno, Vegas & Manson, WA (?)   Weekly rentals on this search ran from $199 - $249 for the week, with dates as far out as 3/22/09.
> 
> Grandview in Vegas has a continuous string of 1 Bdrm's availalbe for $219.   The new Summer Bay Desert Club has a week starting 3/1 & another at 3/22 also for $219.



Are they always only weeks or can they be nightly stays as well?


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Are they always only weeks or can they be nightly stays as well?



Last Call is selling weeks on a cash basis.   My RCI points account has a tab which EV and LC are found under called "Vacation Offers".  Another "offer" is under Nightly Stays.   This section reads:

"Only have a few days to travel? No problem. If you do not want to use your RCI Points for your trip, you can now use Nightly Stays. You've got access to competitive nightly rates at top RCI-affiliated resorts. Search online or call...."  However the on-line search link doesn't work.  

Again this is under my RCI account...not HGVC, though from what we're learning in this thread you might be able to access some of this if the HGVC/RCI specialist can work it for you.


----------



## jhm40cu (Feb 5, 2009)

You guys are great! Thanks for all reponses.


----------

